# Eddie Curry Is Still A Big Mystery



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> *Eddy Curry gave the Knicks about five good minutes last night, then found a way to make his 285 pounds disappear into thin air. It is the sort of trick we have seen a lot lately, and it is not welcome magic.*
> 
> *"It's not getting any easier," Curry would say after another bad game, after just seven points in only 22 minutes. "Yao Ming one night ... it's back to practice, to look at the films." *
> 
> ...


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/472900p-397929c.html

You would think his big *** would do something against the Celtics who lost both of their main centers. What a disgrace, and Frye is right along with him. ::awaits Dogs response to Frye:: :biggrin:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> You would think his big *** would do something against the Celtics who lost both of their main centers. What a disgrace, and Frye is right along with him. ::awaits Dogs response to Frye::


There is no defending these two. They need to get there act together in a hurry.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

It's not a mystery anymore. Curry is a big fat waste. Isiah gave up our future for a big lard. He does nothing for this team. Nothing. What he contributes could be done by Jerome James. He's slow, lazy, and can't put the ball in the basket despite being almost 7'0". He waits for rebounds to fall into his fat fingers and gets rejected regularly by smaller players. Getting him is proving itself to be the worst trade in the franchise history.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I hate soft centers. I think its time to start looking for Curry takers.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

You know, when thinking of words to describe Eddy Curry, "_big mystery_" aren't two that ever spring to mind. OK, well, the word "big" falls into my descriptions, but mystery never does. :bsmile:


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Trade him to Chicago for PJ Brown, Duhon, and 2007 2nd round pick.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Well, Kitty.....*

I have always felt Frye was a center. You have to remember that he was always a back to the basket player on offense and defended similar players. He is now in year 2 in the NBA with his second coach and, yet again, another system, offensively and defensively. He is a cerebral player and needs to be comfortable to be effective. Browns pick and roll was perfect for him.....just as it was for Ewing. Like I said before, I'd put him with Lee, Q, Nate and whoever.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

Perhaps the bloom is off the Eddy rose but be patient because he will come back and have a streak of games where he will play very well and everyone will think he has finally turned the corner. He still is a valuable player but not one you can count on consistently because his only asset is his offense and when that isn't working he needs to sit down. I still believe he will never be able to be even average defensively ( and now he is not much better than a first year player when it comes to awareness) and, at best , an inconsistent rebounder. But when he is on his game he can score in the low post better than most. He is a great piece to a playoff teams puzzle but not a top piece.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Something needs to be done about this.. something crazy. Give the ball to Curry every single time in a game, or start Jerome, and bench Curry for the whole game. Shake things up.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

PD said:


> Trade him to Chicago for PJ Brown, Duhon, and 2007 2nd round pick.


I'll trade him to anyone for a pack of big league chew


----------

